# الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ، بشرح يهود آمنوا بالمسيح



## NEW_MAN (26 يناير 2010)

ترجمة بتصرف عن موقع يهود آمنوا بيسوع انه المسيح ​ 
http://www.jewsforjesus.org/publications/issues/1_8/jewish


الحاخام ستانلي جرينبيرج Rabbi Stanley Greenberg من معبد سيناء بولاية فيلادلفيا . ، كتب في الآونة الاخيرة سؤال وجواب ، جاء فيه :​ 
( يحق للمسيحيين الاعتقاد بالثالوث في الله ، ولكن جهودهم في بناء هذا على اسس من الكتاب المقدس العبري لابد وان يتواجه مع الحقيقة الساحقة من ان الكتاب المقدس العبري يشهد بدلالات واضحة على وحدانية الله ، الكتاب المقدس العبري يؤكد على إله واحد بلا اي مجال للخطأ ، التوحيد ، وهو الاعتقاد الراسخ في اله واحد ، وهو السمة المميزة للكتاب المقدس العبري ، والتأكيد الثابت لليهودية والايمان الذي لا يتزعزع من اليهود )
انتهى كلام الحاخام 

واذا ما كان الاتهام الموجه الى المسيحيين بالشرك مع الله ، او بالافكار الوثنية ( ثلاث آلهة ) ، او إذا كانت العقيدة المسيحية تقول بأن الله الواحد مثلث الأقانيم هي صورة من صور التوحيد ، الا ان الخلاصة واحدة ، لايمكن لواحد ان يؤمن بالثالوث ويكون يهوديا ، حتى اذا ما كان ما يؤمن به المسيحيين هو التوحيد، ولكنه يبقى توحيدا غير كافيا لكي يكون المؤمن به يهوديا حقيقيا ، هذا هو ما يخلص اليه الحاخام ستانلي .


وذهب إلى القول : "... في ظل اي ظروف يمكن لمفهوم التعددية للربوبية أو ثالوث الربوبية من أي وقت مضى أن يستند إلى الكتاب المقدس من العبرية" (انتهى كلام الحاخام )

ربما كان من الأفضل أن نبدأ بعد ذلك مع مصدر اللاهوت اليهودي ذاته ، والوسيلة الوحيدة لاختبار هذا هو الكتب المقدسة العبرية. لأن الكثير يعتمد على ماجاء في اللغة العبرية ، اذا الى اللغة العبرية نحتكم سويا .

*الله متعدد الاقانيم *

اسم إلوهيم :

من المتفق عليه ان ( الوهيم ) اسم في صيغة الجمع (وجود – يم ) في نهاية الكلمة لجمع المذكر ، كلمة إلوهيم نفسها تستخدم عن الله الحقيقي في سفر التكوين 1: 1 ( في البدء خلق الله - إلوهيم - السموات والارض ) ومستخدمة ايضا في الخروج 20: 3 (لا يكن لك آلهة -إلوهيم - اخرى امامي ) وفي التثنية 13: 2 ( لنذهب وراء آلهة - إلوهيم - اخرى ) بالرغم من ان الوهيم لا تثبت عقيدة الثالوث ، ولكنها بالتأكيد تفتح الباب لعقيدة الجمع في الربوبية حيث انها تستخدم للتعبير عن الله الواحد كما تستخدم للتعبير عن الآلهة المزيفة .



*أفعال تستخدم مع الجمع إلوهيم*​ 

تقريبا كل علماء اللغة العبرية لا تعترف بأن إلوهيم كلمة واحدة ،بل هو بصيغة الجمع. ومع ذلك ، فإنهم يتوقون الى إنكار أنه يسمح لأية تعددية في اللاهوت على الإطلاق، وحجتهم هي أن كلمة "الوهيم " يتبعها الفعل بصيغة المفرد عندما تشير الكلمة الى الاله الحقيقي ، في حين أن الافعال تأتي بصيغة الجمع عندما تشير الكلمة الى الآلهة المزيفة ، وقد عبر حاخام جرينبرج عن ذلك بالتالي : ​ 
" في الواقع ان الفعل المستخدم في افتتاحية سفر التكوين جاء ( بارا ) الذي يعني ( خلق ) بالمفرد ، لا يلزم ان تكون متعمقا في دراسة اللغة العبرية لتفهم ان الاية الافتتاحية من سفر التكوين تتكلم عن اله واحد مفرد " .

النقطة واضحة بالفعل ، وحقيقية لان الكتاب المقدس يعلّم ان الله إله واحد ، وعليه فان النمط العام ان يأتي الاسم بالجمع يليه الفعل بالمفرد عندما يتكلم عن الله الواحد ، ولكن هناك مواضع اخرى تأتي الكلمة مستخدمة ايضا عن الله الحقيقي ومع هذا يأتي الفعل التابع له في صيغة الجمع .



التكوين 20: 13 

(وحدث لما اتاهني الله من بيت ابي)
جاءت في اللغة العبرية ( وحدث لما –اتاهوني – إلوهيم – من بيت ابي ) 

التكوين 35: 7 
(لانه هناك ظهر له الله حين هرب من وجه اخيه.)
وجاءت في اللغة العبرية ( لانه هناك ظهروا له إلوهيم ) 

2 صموئيل 7: 23 
( سار الله ليفتديه ) 
جاءت في اللغة العبرية ( ساروا إلوهيم ) 

المزامير 58: 11
(انه يوجد اله قاض في الارض)
جاءت في اللغة العبرية ( انه يوجد إلوهيم قضاة ) 



*اسم ( ايلوه ) *

اذا كانت كلمة "إلوهيم" ، وهي صيغة جمع ، هي الشكل الوحيد المتاح للاشارة الى الله ، فقد تكون حجة المعترض ان اللغة العبرية ليس فيها بديلا عن استخدام إلوهيم ، لكل من الاله الحقيقي والالهة الاخرى المزيفة ، ولكن يوجد المفرد لكلمة (إلوهيم ) هو ( إيلوه ) والمستخدم بالفعل في مقاطع مثل التثنية 32: 15 – 17 وايضا حبقوق 3: 3 ، كان من السهل اذا استخدام صيغة الفرد في جميع الحالات ، ومع هذا فقد وردت هذه الصيغة بالمفرد 250 مرة ، في حين نجد ان صيغة الجمع وردت 2500 مرة . 
إن استعمال صيغة الجمع بشكل أكبر بكثير من صيغة المفرد يرجح الدفة مرة اخرى في صالح الجمع في اللاهوت .

*الجمع والضمائر*

نقطة اخرى في قواعد اللغة العبرية ،هي انه في الغالب عندما يتحدث الله عن نفسه فانه يستخدم الضمائر في صيغة الجمع 

سفر التكوين 1: 26 
وقال الله - إلوهيم - نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا 

لايمكن ان تكون صيغة الجمع هنا هي الله والملائكة ، لان الانسان مخلوق على صورة الله وليس الملائكة ، في تعليق (المدراش ) على سفر التكوين أدرك قوة الدلالة في هذه الفقرة ، فجاء التعليق كما يلي :

(Rabbi Samuel Bar Hanman in the name of Rabbi Jonathan )
الحاخام صموئيل بار هانمان نقلا عن الحاخام جوناثان قال : عندما كان يكتب موسى التوراة ، كان يكتب جزءا منه يوميا ، وعندما وصل الى الفقرة التي تقول ( وقال إلوهيم نعمل الانسان في صورتنا على شبهنا ) قال موسى : يا سيد الكون ،لماذا تعطي الفرصة لهذه الطائفة التي تؤمن بالله الواحد بالثالوث ان يجدوا حجتهم ، فاجاب الله على موسى ، عليك انت الكتابة ، ومن يريد ان يخطيء فليخطيء . [1]

من الواضح الجلي ان (المدراش ) حاول الالتفاف حول المشكلة وفشل في اعطاء الجواب الكافي على السؤال المطروح ، لماذا يستخدم الله في الاشارة عن نفسه صيغة الجمع ؟.

يمكن ايضا رصد ضمير الجمع فيما يلي :

تكوين 3: 22
وقال السيد الرب ( يهوه إلوهيم ) هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منّا 

تكوين 11: 7
هلم فننزل ونبلبل السنتهم 

اشعياء 6: 8 
وسمعت صوت السيد الرب قائلا : من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا 

هذا المقطع الاخير ، من شأنه ان يبدو متناقضا في استخدام ضمير المفرد (ارسل ) وضمير الجمع ( اجلنا ) الا اذا نظرنا له في اطار الجمع في الوحدانية .

*وصف الجمع في الله*

نقطة اخرى يمكن ملاحظتها في اللغة العبرية ، هي ان في كثير من الاحيان الاسماء والصفات المستخدمة في التعبير عن الله تأتي في صيغة الجمع ، ويمكن رصد هذه الامثلة :

سفر الجامعة 12: 1 
فاذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك 
تأتي في اللغة العبرية حرفيا بالجمع ( خالقيك ) 
مزمور 149: 2 
ليفرح اسرائيل بخالقه 
تأتي في اللغة العبرية حرفيا بالجمع ( بخالقيه ) 

يشوع 24: 19 
لانه اله قدوس 
تأتي في اللغة العبرية حرفيا ( آلهة المقدسة )

اشعياء 54: 5
لان بعلك هو صانعك 
تأتي في اللغة العبرية حرفيا بالجمع ( بعولك ) 

كل ما قلناه حتى الان يعتمد بقوة على اللغة العبرية للكتاب المقدس ، اذا اردنا ان نبني القاعدة اللاهوتية على نص الكتاب المقدس وحده ، علينا ان نقول انه بينما هناك تأكيد على وحدانية الله من جهة ، الان انه في نفس الوقت يؤكد على الوحدة الجامعة والتي تسمح بوجود الجمع في الربوبية .



الشمة 
سفر التثنية 6: 4 
اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Deu&c=6&v=1&t=KJV#conc/4


שְׁמַע יִשְׂרָאֵל יְהוָה אֱלֹהֵינוּ יְהוָה אֶחָֽד׃ 
شماع يسرئيل يهوه ايلوهينو يهوه آحاد


التثنية 6: 4 ، والمعروفة باسم الشمه ، كانت دائما قانون الايمان اليهودي ، وهذه الآية اكثر من غيرها ، تستخدم في التأكيد على حقيقة ان الله واحد ، وغالبا ما تستخدم في الرد على مفهوم (الجمع في اللاهوت ) ، ولكن هل هي فعلا صالحة لهذا الغرض ؟؟

من الناحية الاولى ، يجدر الاشارة الى ان العبارة ( الرب الهنا ) جاءت في النص العبري بصيغة الجمع ، وحرفيا جاءت ( الرب الهتنا ) ، ومع ذلك ، فان الحجة الرئيسية التي تكمن في كلمة ( رب واحد ) وهي الكلمة العبرية ( آحاد - *echad -* אֶחָד) وبنظرة سريعة الى اللغة العبرية لمقارنة اين وردت هذه الكلمة في اماكن اخرى ، سرعان ما نتبين ان ( آحاد ) كلمة لا تعني ( الواحد المطلق ) ولكنها تعني (الواحد الجامع ) ، على سبيل المثال : في سفر التكوين 1: 5 ، فان الجمع بين الصباح والمساء يتكون من يوم واحد أو ( يوم آحاد ) ، وفي سفر التكوين 2: 24 ، وحدة الرجل والمرأة معا في الزواج ، وينتج جسدا واحد ( او جسد آحاد ) ، وفي عزرا 2: 64 ، كما قيل لنا ان المجموعة كلها كانت واحدة ( آحاد ) ، على الرغم من كون المجموعة بالطبع ، تتألف من عدد كبير من الناس ، وحزقيال 37: 17 يعطي مثالا صادما ، حيث يجمع عودين من العصي ، ويصبح الجمع بينهما لتصبح عصا واحدة ( آحاد ) ، واستخدام كلمة ( آحاد ) في الكتاب المقدس تظهر ان استخدامها هو حالات (الواحد الجامع ) وليس (الواحد المطلق ). 

هناك كلمة في اللغة العبرية التي تعني الوحدة المطلقة وهي (يحيد- *יחיד-yachid*) التي ظهرت في العديد من المقاطع للكتاب المقدس [2]، وهي تعني (الواحد فقط ) اذا كان موسى يهدف الى تعلم بوحدانية الله المطلقة وليس (وحدة الله الجامعة ) ، و كانت ستكون هذه الكلمة اكثر ملائمة للغرض ، ابن ميمون اكتشف قوة هذه الكلمة ( اتشيد) واختار استخدامها في كتابه ( ثلاثة عشر مقالا في الايمان ) بدلا عن ( آحاد ) ، ومع ذلك ، فان التثنية 6: 4 ، ( الشمة ) لا يستخدم ( اتشيد) في الاشارة الى الله 

*الله اقنومان منه يظهران بوضوح في النصوص *

إلوهم ويهوه ، يشير الى اقنومين في الله 

ولاضافة مزيد من نقاط القوة الى قضية ( كلام الله بالجمع) ، سنجد حالات متعددة في النص العبري ، ان اسم ( إلوهيم ) يستخدم للاشارة الى شخصيتين في الله الواحد في المقطع الواحد ، المثال الاول على هذا نراه في مزمور 45: 8 و 7 

(كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور ، قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك .
أحببت البر وأبغضت الاثم من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن الإبتهاج أكثر من رفقائك) 

ونلاحظ ما يلي : إلوهيم الاول تم الاشارة اليه ، ثم يأتي إلوهيم الثاني ليكون إلها لإلوهيم الاول ، يمعنى ان الله مسح الله بزيت الابتهاج !!!

المثال الثاني نراه في هوشع 1: 7 

(وأما بيت يهوذا فأرحمهم وأخلصهم بالرب إلههم )

المتكلم هو (إلوهيم) الذي يقول انه سوف يرحم بيت داود بواسطة ( يهوه) إلوهيم الذي لهم ، اذا نجد ان إلوهيم الاول سوف ينقذ بيت اسرائيل بإلوهيم الثاني .

ليس فقط ان إلوهيم ينطبق على اقنومين في نفس العدد ، ولكن بنفس إسم الله (يهوه ) ذاته ، والمثال واضح في سفر التكوين 19: 24 ، نقرأ ما يلي :

(فأمطر الرب على سدوم وعمور كبريتا ونارا من عند الرب من السماء )

من الواضح ان ( يهوه ) الاول على الارض ، يمطر نارا وكبريتا من عند (يهوه الثاني ) في السماء .

المثال الثاني في زكريا 2: 8 و 9 

(لأنه هكذا قال رب الجنود ، بعد المجد إرسلني إلى الأمم الذين سلبوكم لأنه من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه 
لأني هئنذا أحرك يدي عليهم فيكونون سلبا لعبيدهم ، فتعلمون أن رب الجنود قد أرسلني )

مرة اخرى نرى ( يهوه) الاول يرسل ( يهوه ) الثاني لتنفيذ مهمة محددة .

The author of the Zohar sensed plurality in the Tetragrammaton 

كاتب ( الزوهار ) ادرك (التعددية) في التتراجراماتون [3] (اسم يهوه) وكتب : 

(تعال وانظر سر كلمة - يهوه- هناك ثلاث درجات ، كل واحد مستقل بذاته ، ومع ذلك فهو واحد ، وهو واحد لايمكن فصل احدهم عن الآخر ، الواحد القدوس قديم الايام ، كشف عن ذاته بثلاث رؤساء ومع هذا فهم متوحدون في واحد ، لان الاضواء الاخرى المنبثقة عنه واضحة في الثالوث ، ولكن كيف يجتمع الثلاث اسماء في واحد ؟ ، هل هم واحد فعلا لاننا ندعوهم واحد ، كيف للثالوث ان يكون واحد ، الاجابة تعلن بالروح القدس ) [4]

*الله الواحد هو ثلاثة اقانيم* 

*كم شخصية في الله ؟*

اذا كان الكتاب المقدس بالنص العبري يشير فعلا الى صيغة الجمع ( العددي ) ، فالسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه ، كم شخصية في صيغة الجمع .

رأينا سابقا ان ( اسم الله ) يشير على الاقل الى شخصيتين في الله الواحد ، ومن خلال قراءة النصوص العبرية ، نجد ان الحقائق تشير الى ثلاثة اقانيم متميزة (وثلاثة فقط ) تعتبر اقانيم مقدسة . 

اولا : هناك العديد من هذا الاستخدام في الاشارة الى الرب ( يهوه ) ، ولا حاجة بنا الى تكرار ذلك .

ثانيا : الثاني هو في الاشارة الى ( ملاك يهوه - او - ملاك العهد ) وهو شخصية متميزة عن سواه او عن الملائكة ، هو شخص فريد من نوعه ، وتقريبا في كل مرة يرد فيها هذا الاسم فهو يشير الى ( ملاك العهد ) و الى (يهوه ) ذاته ، على سبيل المثال : في سفر التكوين 16: 7 يشير اليه بوصفه ( ملاك العهد ) ثم في تكوين 16: 13 يشير اليه بوصفه (يهوه ) ذاته .
في سفر التكوين 22: 12 نجد مثالا آخر واضح ، وفقرة مميزة ومدهشة جدا في سفر الخروج 20: 20 - 23 ، حيث نجد هذا الملاك له القدرة الذاتية لغفران الخطية ، لان اسم الله ( يهوه ) في ذاته ، ولذلك فهو يطاع بدون سؤال ، من الصعب ان يقال هذا عن اي ملاك عادي ، ولكن الحقيقة نفسها ان اسم الله ذاته في هذا الملاك يوضح مكانته الالهية . [5]

ثالثا : الاقنوم الرئيسي الثالث الذي يظهر، هو روح الله ، والذي يشار اليه ببساطة (الروح القدس ) ، هناك عدد لابأس به من الاشارات الى روح الله ، من ضمنها : سفر التكوين 1: 2 و 6: 3 ، سفر ايوب 33: 4 والمزامير 51: 11 و 139: 7 و اشعياء 11: 2 وغيره .
ان الروح القدس لا يمكن ان يكون مجرد انبثاق لانه يحتوي على كافة الخصائص الشخصية ( العقل والعاطفة والارادة ) وبالتالي فهو يعتبر الهيا .

ولذلك ، فمن قطاعات كثيرة من النص العبري يظهر واضحا ثلاث شخصيات مميزة يشار اليها وتعتبر الله ، الرب يهوه ، ملاك يهوه (او ملاك العهد ) وروح الله 


*الاقانيم** الثلاث في الله الواحد*

ولم تهمل النصوص العبرية ان تضع الاقانيم الثلاث لله في الفقرة الواحدة ، وهناك مثالان لذلك ، اشعياء 48: 12 - 16، و63 : 7 - 14 ، 

ونظرا لتميز الفقرة الاولى نضع اقتباسها هنا :


(12 اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ. وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ. أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ
13 وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعاً. 
14 اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهَذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ. 
15 أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ. 
16 تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ).​ 
وتجدر الاشارة ان المتكلم هنا يعلن عن نفسه انه هو الخالق او المسئول عن خلق السموات والارض ، من الواضح اذا ان المتكلم لا يمكن الا ان يكون هو الله ذاته ، ولكن في العدد 16 فان المتكلم يستخدم الضمائر ( المتكلم ) و لواحقها ( تعالوا اليّ ) ولكنه يميز نفسه عن شخصيتين آخريين ، انه يميز نفسه عن ( الرب يهوه) وعن (روح الله ) ، هذا الثالوث الواحد واضح كما تظهره النصوص العبرية .

في الفقرة الثانية ، نعود بتأملاتنا الى وقت الخروج حيث كانت الشخصيات الثلاث واضحة الحضور وفاعلة :


(7 إِحْسَانَاتِ الرَّبِّ أَذْكُرُ. تَسَابِيحَ الرَّبِّ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا كَافَأَنَا بِهِ الرَّبُّ وَالْخَيْرَ الْعَظِيمَ لِبَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي كَافَأَهُمْ بِهِ حَسَبَ مَرَاحِمِهِ وَحَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ إِحْسَانَاتِهِ. 
8 وَقَدْ قَالَ حَقّاً: «إِنَّهُمْ شَعْبِي بَنُونَ لاَ يَخُونُونَ». فَصَارَ لَهُمْ مُخَلِّصاً. 
9 فِي كُلِّ ضِيقِهِمْ تَضَايَقَ وَمَلاَكُ حَضْرَتِهِ خَلَّصَهُمْ. بِمَحَبَّتِهِ وَرَأْفَتِهِ هُوَ فَكَّهُمْ وَرَفَعَهُمْ وَحَمَلَهُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ الْقَدِيمَةِ. 
10 وَلَكِنَّهُمْ تَمَرَّدُوا وَأَحْزَنُوا رُوحَ قُدْسِهِ فَتَحَوَّلَ لَهُمْ عَدُوّاً وَهُوَ حَارَبَهُمْ. 
11 ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ الأَيَّامَ الْقَدِيمَةَ: مُوسَى وَشَعْبَهُ. «أَيْنَ الَّذِي أَصْعَدَهُمْ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ مَعَ رَاعِي غَنَمِهِ؟ أَيْنَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ رُوحَ قُدْسِهِ
12 الَّذِي سَيَّرَ لِيَمِينِ مُوسَى ذِرَاعَ مَجْدِهِ الَّذِي شَقَّ الْمِيَاهَ قُدَّامَهُمْ لِيَصْنَعَ لِنَفْسِهِ اسْماً أَبَدِيّاً
13 الَّذِي سَيَّرَهُمْ فِي اللُّجَجِ كَفَرَسٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فَلَمْ يَعْثُرُوا؟» 
14 كَبَهَائِمَ تَنْزِلُ إِلَى وَطَاءٍ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ أَرَاحَهُمْ. هَكَذَا قُدْتَ شَعْبَكَ لِتَصْنَعَ لِنَفْسِكَ اسْمَ مَجْدٍ.)​ 
يشار الى الرب يهوه في العدد 7 ، ويشار الى ملاك يهوه في العدد 9 ، وروح الله يظهر في الاعداد 10 و 11 و 14 ، وبالرغم من ان في العديد من النصوص العبرية نجد ان الله يشير الى نفسه الواحد وحده المسئول عن خلاص اسرائيل من ارض مصر ، في هذا المقطع نجد الثالوث يشار اليه بالمسئولية عن هذا الحدث ، ومع هذا ليس هناك تعارض بين شخصيات هذا الثالوث لانه يشير الى الله الواحد .

الخلاصة :

اذا فالنصوص العبرية تعّلم بوضوح ان هناك صيغة الجمع في الله في ثالوث ، الاقنوم الاول اسمه يهوه ، والاقنوم الثاني اسمه يهوه ( او ملاك يهوه ، او خادم يهوه ) ودائما وبدون استثناء الاقنوم الثاني مرسل من الاقنوم الاول والاقنوم الثالث يشار اليها روح الله او روح يهوه ، وهو ايضا مرسل من الاقنوم الاول وعمله مرتبط دائما بعمل الاقنوم الثاني .

اذا كان هذا التعليم بوحدانية هذا الثالوث ليس يهوديا كما يقول لنا الحاخامات حديثي العهد، هكذا تكون النصوص العبرية ايضا ، لايمكن إتهام اليهود الذين آمنوا بالمسيح ، أنهم انزلقوا الى الوثنية او الشرك اذا تمسكوا بالحقيقة ان يسوع هو الاله ابن الله ، انه نفس الشخص الذي كتب عنه موسى قائلا :

20 هَا انَا مُرْسِلٌ مَلاكا امَامَ وَجْهِكَ لِيَحْفَظَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَلِيَجِيءَ بِكَ الَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي اعْدَدْتُهُ. 
21 احْتَرِزْ مِنْهُ وَاسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِهِ وَلا تَتَمَرَّدْ عَلَيْهِ لانَّهُ لا يَصْفَحُ عَنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ لانَّ اسْمِي فِيهِ. 
22 وَلَكِنْ انْ سَمِعْتَ لِصَوْتِهِ وَفَعَلْتَ كُلَّ مَا اتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ اعَادِي اعْدَاءَكَ وَاضَايِقُ مُضَايِقِيكَ. 
23 فَانَّ مَلاكِي يَسِيرُ امَامَكَ وَيَجِيءُ بِكَ الَى الامُورِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ. فَابِيدُهُمْ.)
(الخروج 23: 20 – 23)


في ضوء الانجيل 

تمشيا مع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس العبري ، فان العهد الجديد يعترف بوضوح بوجود ثلاث شخصيات في الله الواحد ، بالرغم من انه اصبح واضحا الان واكثر تحديدا ، الشخصية الاول يطلق عليه (الآب) في حين يطلق على الشخصية الثاني (الابن ) وهذا يجيب على السؤال المطروح في سفر الامثال 40: 3 ، (ما أسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت ) ، اسم ابنه ( يسوع ) وطبقا للنصوص العبرية ، هو مرسل من الله ليكون (المسيح ) ولكن هذه المرة في صورة انسان وليس ملاك ، علاوة على ذلك ، فهو مرسل لهدف واضح ومحدد ، لكي يموت من اجل خطايانا ، فعليا ، فان الله صار انسانا ( ليس ان الانسان صار الها ) من اجل انجاز اعمال التكفير .

العهد الجديد يدعو الاقنوم الثالث في اللاهوت باسم الروح القدس ، في كل العهد الجديد ، نرى عمل الروح القدس مرتبط بعمل الاقنوم الثاني ، ومرة اخرى تمشيا مع تعاليم النصوص العبرية . وهكذا نرى خطا متصلا من التعليم يمتد من العهد القديم الى العهد الجديد بالله الثالوث الواحد الجامع. 


*************
*Footnotes* 
1
Midrash Rabbah on Genesis 1:26, New York: NOP Press, N.D. 
2
Genesis 22:2,12; Judges 11:34; Psalm 22:21; 25:16; Proverbs 4:3; Jeremiah 6:26; Amos 8:10; Zechariah 12:10
3
"Personal Name of God of Israel," written in Hebrew Bible with the four consonants YHWH. Pronunciation of name has been avoided since at least 3rd c. B.C.E.; initial substitute was "Adonai" ("the Lord"), itself later replaced by "ha-Shem" ("the Name"). The name Jehovah is a hybrid misreading of the original Hebrew letters with the vowels of "Adonai."—_Encyclopedic Dictionary of Judaica_, p. 593 
4
Zohar, vol. III, 288, vol. II, 43, Hebrew editions. See also Soncino Press edition, vol. III, 134. 
5
In Genesis 31 he is the Angel of God in verse 11, but then he is the God of Bethel in verse 13. In Exodus 3 he is the Angel of YHVH in verse 2 and he is both YHVH and God in verse 4. In Judges 6 he is the Angel of YHVH in verses 11, 12, 20, and 21 but is YHVH himself in verses 14, 16, 22 and 23. Then in Judges 13:3 and 21 he is the Angel of YHVH but is referred to as God himself in verse 22. ​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (27 يناير 2010)

*تسلم ايدك يا استذنا . *
*الرب يبارك خدمتك . *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2010)

موضوع سوبر جامد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## christin (27 يناير 2010)

*موضوع رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tawfik jesus (27 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع بس ليه بقسم الرد على الشبهات ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2010)

عشان دا رد علي شبهه عدم وجود الاقانيم و الثالوث القدوس باليهوديه و ان دا اختراع وثني

فدا رد نقدر نقول عالشبهه دي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 يناير 2010)

ممتاز .. ربنا يعوضك على مجهودك الكبير يا استاذى .. ويزيدك فى النعمة دايما .. دائما اتعلم منك ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ممتاز .. ربنا يعوضك على مجهودك الكبير يا استاذى .. ويزيدك فى النعمة دايما .. دائما اتعلم منك ..


 
هو انا عملت حاجة ؟؟؟ انا ترجمت والاخوة الاحباء ساعدوني في الترجمة .

ربنا يبارك الجميع ، كلنا بنتعلم من بعض .

سلام المسيح


----------



## Desperado_3d (10 فبراير 2010)

باسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس الآله الواحد آمين
أخي العزيز نيومان


> المثال الثاني في حزقيال 2: 8 و 9
> 
> (لأنه هكذا قال رب الجنود ، بعد المجد إرسلني إلى الأمم  الذين سلبوكم لأنه من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه
> لأني هئنذا أحرك يدي عليهم فيكونون سلبا لعبيدهم ، فتعلمون  أن رب الجنود قد أرسلني )


 لقد راجعت المثال و لم أجده, أعتقد أنك قصدت (زكريا 2 : 8-9)
سلام ونعمة المسيح مع روحكم.


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 فبراير 2010)

desperado_3d قال:


> باسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس الآله الواحد آمين
> أخي العزيز نيومان
> لقد راجعت المثال و لم أجده, أعتقد أنك قصدت (زكريا 2 : 8-9)
> سلام ونعمة المسيح مع روحكم.


 
شكرا للتنبيه ، تم التعديل .


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2010)

> فإن قلتم :.


* لا تنقل مقالات كتبوها ناس وتنسبها لنفسك دى *
*شغل سرقة *
*
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 فبراير 2010)

ايها الناقل شرحبيل ..
هل انت عاجز عن الحوار ؟؟؟

كفاك copy paste وتناقش كانسان ناضج 
ام انك تخشى الحق ومن يتكلمون بالحق ؟؟

انت انسان جبان ليس لديك الجرأة للنقاش


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 فبراير 2010)

تعقيب الاشراف :

تم حذف المقالة قص ولصق 
يا ايها المسلمون تعلموا النظام 
يمكنك مناقشة المقال المكتوب وسوف تجد صدورا واسعة مرحبة لمناقشتك في المقال المكتوب 
اما اسلوب القص واللصق لمقالة جديدة ، بدون غرض المناقشة في المقال الاساسي المكتوب ، فهذا الاسلوب سوف يتم حذفه فورا .

تعلموا النظام قليلا ، وتعلم ان تقرأ وتناقش المكتوب في المقال .

رجاء من الاخوة المسيحيين ، التبليغ عن اي مشاركة بهذا الاسلوب وعدم الرد عليهم لكي لا نعطيهم فرصة او تشجيع للاستمرار في التشتيت او القص واللصق بدون فهم .

شكرا للجميع على التفهم .


----------



## عبير الورد (2 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم الرب يباركك

سلام ونعمه..


----------



## mo'men (25 مارس 2010)

سؤال واحد يهدم عقيدة النصارى
هل الأب يمكن ان يموت كما مات المسيح؟
لا  لا يمكن  ؟    اذن فهما ليسا واحد
نعم يمكن ؟   مصيبة!  اله يموت ! ياترى مين يصحية؟!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مارس 2010)

الله يخرب بيت الغباء


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 مارس 2010)

> هل الأب يمكن ان يموت كما مات المسيح؟
> لا لا يمكن ؟ اذن فهما ليسا واحد


كيف مات المسيح ..؟؟

المسيح مات جسديا .. وانما اقنوم الابن ( لاهوت المسيح ) هو لا يموت لانه الله.
والدليل هو قيامة المسيح من بين الاموات بقدرته الالهية .

كل الحكاية ان الجسد الذى اخذه الله (اقنوم الابن) مات .. اما اقنوم الابن فهو لا يموت فهو منذ الاذل والى الابد


----------



## Muslim_EGY (25 مارس 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ك
> 
> كل الحكاية ان الجسد الذى اخذه الله (اقنوم الابن) مات .. اما اقنوم الابن فهو لا يموت فهو منذ الاذل والى الابد




اخى ما هذا الهراء
كيف تقول ان الجسد الذى اخذه الله (اقنوم الابن) مات ولكن اقنوم الابن لا يموت
هو مات ام لم يمت؟
وان لم يمت فاين هو ذهب؟
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 مارس 2010)

> كيف تقول ان الجسد الذى اخذه الله (اقنوم الابن) مات ولكن اقنوم الابن لا يموت
> هو مات ام لم يمت؟


ركز معايا حبيبى.

كل الحكاية ان الجسد الذى اخذه (( الله (اقنوم الابن) )) مات .. اما اقنوم الابن فهو لا يموت فهو منذ الاذل والى الابد 

نحن نؤمن ان الله هو الاب والابن والروح القدس .. 
وضحت ولا لسه ؟؟


----------



## Muslim_EGY (26 مارس 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ركز معايا حبيبى.
> 
> كل الحكاية ان الجسد الذى اخذه (( الله (اقنوم الابن) )) مات .. اما اقنوم الابن فهو لا يموت فهو منذ الاذل والى الابد
> 
> ...




مركز اهوه

انا فاهم والله انكم بتؤمنوا بان الله 3*1 وهذا غير عقلى اساسا ولكن ليست الان موضوعنا

بكل بساطة
انت تقول ان الله تجسد فى جسد اقنوم الابن ثم ان هذا الجسد مات وهذا الجسد هو عبارة عن جسد والروح هى روح الله
ثم ترجع وتذكر بان الجسد لم يمت
علما بان الجسد فى الحالتين هو اقنوم الابن 

ان كنت اخطأت انا فى فهمى لما تقوله فاصلح لى ما اخطاته

ربنا يهدينا جميعا الى طريق الحق


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 مارس 2010)

> انت تقول ان الله تجسد فى جسد اقنوم الابن ثم ان هذا الجسد مات وهذا الجسد  هو عبارة عن جسد والروح هى روح الله
> ثم ترجع وتذكر بان الجسد لم يمت
> علما بان الجسد فى الحالتين هو اقنوم الابن



يا خراااااااااااااااابي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

> مركز اهوه


مش باين !!!



> انت تقول ان الله تجسد فى جسد اقنوم الابن


لا .. اقنوم الابن ( الله ) ليس له جسد .. وانما هو اخذ جسد لكى ما يقوم بالفداء عن طريق موت هذا الجسد


> ثم ان هذا الجسد مات وهذا الجسد هو عبارة عن جسد والروح هى روح الله


ما هذا ؟؟
المسيح مات .. 
الموت هو انفصال الجسد عن الروح .. فبموت المسيح انفصل جسده الانسانى عن روحه الانسانية ..
هذا هو ناسوت المسيح ..
وكل هذا الناسوت ممزوج باللاهوت ( القدرة الالهية )


> ثم ترجع وتذكر بان الجسد لم يمت


اين قلت ذلك ؟؟ 
المسيح مات جسديا .. وانما اللاهوت الممتزج بالمسيح لم يموت ( ببساطة لان الله لا يموت )


> علما بان الجسد فى الحالتين هو اقنوم الابن


واو ..!!!
ما هذا ..؟؟



> ان كنت اخطأت انا فى فهمى لما تقوله فاصلح لى ما اخطاته


انت اخطأت فى كل شئ
انت لا تعرف معنى الموت ولا تعرف معنى الجسد او الروح او اللاهوت او الناسوت ..

هذا القسم للعالمين بالعقيدة المسيحية
ان كنت تريد ان تفهم العقيدة فاذهب الى القسم المخصص لذلك ( قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة عن المسيحية )

الله معاك ويهديك للحق .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 مارس 2010)

طب تلاته في واحد مش عقلي و عقيدتنا مش واضحه

حضرتك داخل تتناقش و تسئل ليه يعني

مش فرحان باسلامك و فاكره سوبر صح ولا يوجد زيه

خلاص داخل تبرجل روحك ليه مع المجانين الي عقيدتهم الغاز


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 مارس 2010)

سبحان الله  فعلا عما تصفون انتم

 اخي افهم الاول و بعدين ناقش من فضلك

و صاحب الموضوع نيومان هو من يغلقه ان اراد

سلام


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 مارس 2010)

> اتريدنى ان لا اقتنع بدين يدعوا الى وحدانية الله واذهب الى دين يجعل الله اقسام
> مرة تقولى اب وابن وروح قدس
> ومرة تقولى ناسوت ولاهوت


انا لست مسؤل عن جهلك بالعقيدة المسيحية ..


> فمعذرة !ابن الملك! ان كنت تريد اغلاق الموضوع


حضرتك بتفهم عربى كويس .. طب اكلمك المانى ..؟؟؟
انا مجرد عضو زيك .

هذا المكان هو لوضع الشبهات والرد عليها .. ولكى تضع شبهة لابد ان تعرف العقيدة المسيحية
وحضرتك لا تعرف بها اى شئ ( واضح من كلامك )

اذهب الى قسم الاسئلة عن المسيحية وافتح موضوع جديد .. واسألأ لكى ما تتعلم ما هى العقيدة المسيحية


----------



## Muslim_EGY (27 مارس 2010)

مين قالكم انى بسال

انا بضع شبهة على هيئة سؤال

كيف ان يكون 3=1
هذه فى اى نظرية؟
ام انه معنى روحانى لا يفهمه الا المسيحيين؟


----------



## egyptianman (28 مارس 2010)

يا شباب انا مش فاهم حاجة  
انا هقول اللى انا فهمتوا بس بالاسلامى 
يعنى ربنا ليه روح وجسد الروح اللى هى اللهوت والجسد هو الناسوت
ربنا  جسده اللى هو ناسوته اتصلب فخرجت روحه من الجسد انفصلت عنه اللى هى لاهوته
فناسونه مات ولاهوته عاش 
ده الى انا حاسس انكم عايزين تقولوا ياريت تفهمونى ان كان احساسى وكلامى ده صح ولا غلط
ده الجزء الاول
سؤالى التانى من عبد جاهل لايفقه فى الدنيا الا قليل القليل
مين اللى صلبوا واتصلب ليه 
سؤالى التالت
انتوا عرفتوا انوا مات ازاى 
سؤالى الرابع
انا قاريت فى المنتدى ان المسيح مقالش انوا الله لكن كلامه يدل على كده و انكم فهمتوا من كلامه
سؤالى الخامس
هو انتوا ايه رايكم  فى الدين الاسلامى
سؤالى السادس
هو المسلميين كفار ولا لا يعنى اللى بيكفر بالثالوث يبقى كافر
سؤالى السابع
اخر سؤال لية  هو انتوا  علاقتكم بربنا مباشرة زولا عن طريق الكنيسة يعنى لازم الكهنة هم اللى  يوصلوا طلباتكم 
انا كدة خلاصت اسئلتى اللى فى دماغى  وبعد ما تجوبونى اسمحولى اقول راى اللى مالهوش اى قيمة 
بس اقول وخلاص  مش هتخسروا حاجة


----------



## MATTEW (28 مارس 2010)

Muslim_EGY قال:


> مين قالكم انى بسال
> 
> انا بضع شبهة على هيئة سؤال
> 
> ...



*يابني هو انت داخل تتكلم و خلاص و مش بتقري ولا ايه 

مش انا بعتلك موضوع عن الثالوث و انت رحت مدير وشك و رحت كاتب قرأت الموضوع و لكن عندي اعتراض عليه 

و الكلام ده في 3 دقايق بالظبط و الموضوع محتاج  نص ساعه علشان تخلصه 

اولا واضح انك مقرتش اي حاجه في المسيحيه 

وطبعا واضح ان الأسلام لاعب في دماغك اننا بنعبد 3 و ازاي 3 = 1 و ده السؤال اللي كل مسلم بيسئله واضح انه محبوب جدا 


انا قلت قبل كده مليون مره قبل متخش تحاور اقري و افهم ديانه اللي قدامك 

و لو سمحت اسئلتك مليون  موضوع اتكتب فيها 

و ادي الموضوع اللي اديتهولك قبل كده 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47185

اقراه كله لو سمحت و افهمه 

و ادي مواضيع كتير 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118734

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47185

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109899

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110533



لو عايز تاني كتير اجيبلك 

و بقولهالك تاني قبل متخش تسئل و تحاور و تتكلم كتير اقري عن عقيده اللي قدامك كويس و بعدين خش حاور براحتك 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## MATTEW (28 مارس 2010)

egyptianman قال:


> يا شباب انا مش فاهم حاجة
> انا هقول اللى انا فهمتوا بس بالاسلامى
> يعنى ربنا ليه روح وجسد الروح اللى هى اللهوت والجسد هو الناسوت
> ربنا  جسده اللى هو ناسوته اتصلب فخرجت روحه من الجسد انفصلت عنه اللى هى لاهوته
> ...



*
اهلا بيك اخي 

لو سمحت اعمل موضوع جديد حط فيه اسئلتك 

لكن عموما انت لو بحثت هتلاقي الأجابات كلها عن اسئلتك 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 مارس 2010)

> مين قالكم انى بسال
> 
> انا بضع شبهة على هيئة سؤال
> 
> ...


جاوبك الاخ سيرفنت ..
ولكنى اقرب الفكرة

مثلا 
هل لو انت اب لابن وزوج لزوجة ومدير لعمال .. هل انت 3 كينونات ام كيان واحد ؟؟


----------



## MATTEW (28 مارس 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> جاوبك الاخ سيرفنت ..
> ولكنى اقرب الفكرة
> 
> مثلا
> هل لو انت اب لابن وزوج لزوجة ومدير لعمال .. هل انت 3 كينونات ام كيان واحد ؟؟



*مثال رائع  ابن الملك 

و احب ادي مثال اخر 

الشمس مش بتدي 

ضوء و حراره  هل دول حاجه و الشمس حاجه 

مش دول برضم من الشمس 

مثال اخر 

جسدك و روحك و فكرك كلهم في الاخر انسان ولا ايه 

ياريت نكون وضحنالك الفكره *


----------



## Muslim_EGY (28 مارس 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> جاوبك الاخ سيرفنت ..
> ولكنى اقرب الفكرة
> 
> مثلا
> هل لو انت اب لابن وزوج لزوجة ومدير لعمال .. هل انت 3 كينونات ام كيان واحد ؟؟



ساصبح بثلاث شخصيات واحيانا اربع
فساعامل ابنى بشخصية الاب واحيانا الصديق
وزوجتى كزوج من واجبات وحقوق
ومدير لعمال كمدير يترأس العمال باللين والرحمة والحزم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 مارس 2010)

> ساصبح بثلاث شخصيات واحيانا اربع
> فساعامل ابنى بشخصية الاب واحيانا الصديق
> وزوجتى كزوج من واجبات وحقوق
> ومدير لعمال كمدير يترأس العمال باللين والرحمة والحزم


ركز معايا شوية ..
انا سؤالى كان هل انت كيان واحد فى هذة الحالة ام اكثر ... ؟؟
هل انت شخص واحد ام اكثر ؟؟


----------



## MATTEW (28 مارس 2010)

muslim_egy قال:


> ساصبح بثلاث شخصيات واحيانا اربع
> فساعامل ابنى بشخصية الاب واحيانا الصديق
> وزوجتى كزوج من واجبات وحقوق
> ومدير لعمال كمدير يترأس العمال باللين والرحمة والحزم


*
واضح انك بتحب تقري اللي انت عايزه و تسيب الباقي 

و لا تعليق علي رأيك الأنك واضح انك بتدافع بدون فهم

يعني انا كزوج هعامل ابني بشخصيه و زوجتي بشخصيه مش كلهم في الأخر بيرجعم لشخص واحد ولا ايه 
*


----------



## MATTEW (28 مارس 2010)

*نسيت اكتبلك الموضوع ده 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102667

اقرأه الأول و بعدين تعالي اسئل و حاور في اللي مفهمتوش*


----------



## Muslim_EGY (28 مارس 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ركز معايا شوية ..
> انا سؤالى كان هل انت كيان واحد فى هذة الحالة ام اكثر ... ؟؟
> هل انت شخص واحد ام اكثر ؟؟



شخص واحد


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 مارس 2010)

> شخص واحد


نتكلم الان عن الله 

عندما نتكلم عن الله باعتباره خالق الكل وابو الخليقة كلها نقول الآب
عندما نتكلم عن الله الظاهر لنا الذى نستطيع ان نراه نقول الابن
عندما نتكلم عن الله الحى نقول الروح القدس

الله هو الاب والابن والروح القدس .. اله واحد


----------



## MATTEW (28 مارس 2010)

*انت شايف ايه مينفعش في الموضوع 

هل الله ليس له القدره انه ينزل علي الأرض و يتجسد ولا لأ 

هل الله ليس له القدره انه ينزل لمحبته لخليقته و يفديها ولا لأ*

*اذا كنت هتقول لأ ميقدرش يبقي انت كده بتضعف من قوه الله و قدرته علي كل شيء و كمان بتخالف دينك *


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2010)

الرجاء عدم قلب الموضوع هذا لنقاش عقيم اخر
من يريد ان يفهم الثالوث فهناك عشرات المواضيع التي تشرح
لا داعي لان نُفقد الموضوع رونقه بسبب اشخاص لا يهمهم سوى العناد


----------



## nanalove (28 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع الرب يباركك .


----------

